# 2 of tias daughters



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all

some of you will remember tias babies last year. well here are 2 of her daughters all 7 look the same so no point in posting more. I am so proud of them having bred them myself.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

What is the colouring Keith? they are totally stunning looking girls and so healthy looking too.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Stunning, just like all your ferrets, they all look so mischevious


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

They are Dark Polecat colouring, some people call the European Polecats.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Will that colour change with the seasons when they get their different coats? Or will it change as they age?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Stunning, just like all your ferrets, they all look so mischevious


Tias girls as i call them as they all look so much alike i cant name them individually ive looked for any markings that are different nothing. They are all totally crazy super active and love nothing better then a play with you, they jump on your head,back run all over and dance they are just so happy


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Will that colour change with the seasons when they get their different coats? Or will it change as they age?


they will go lighter yeah so they can blend in with the snow, but in summer they will go back to black


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

here is an example Mother Tia in winter and then summer coat


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

She's a stunner too, its fascinating how much the colour changes.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I cant tell her apart from her daughters the only thing that gives it away is her nipples but she did have 10 so had a fair few to feed bless her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

They are BEAUTIFUL!!! Love the colour!!! You should have a group name. My 2 black cats are Bomber Command, because they are so destructive, and identical.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

This is Tia this year  showing how well she bounced back from the babies.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

househens said:


> They are BEAUTIFUL!!! Love the colour!!! You should have a group name. My 2 black cats are Bomber Command, because they are so destructive, and identical.


I will have a think of a name for them, at the moment i just call them Tias grils


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

stunning! looks a mirror image of my oscar, he gets the full mask usually in winter then just the two dashes above his eyes in summer


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

there stunning!


----------

